# White Bass at Caesars Creek



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Found a few small male WB up the creek near Roxanna New Burlington today, despite the drought conditions. I have never seen so little water in the creek. 

A word of caution if you go. I have never in all my days seen so much broken glass in my life. I was seriously nervous I would cut my wader boots. It was pretty sad truth be known.

All my fish came on 1/8 once White rooster tails. I tried a few other baits once I found fishable water and a few fish but the Rooster Tail was tops.

The carp have moved in, in spades. I ended up foul hooking four carp, thankfully they all managed to get off before I had to handle them.



Absolutely leave the dog at home....


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

It's been a few years since that water has been just right for their run. What's up with the glass? Broken bottles on the walking paths?


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

Matt, thanks for WB CC post.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

it wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit if they outlawed beer bottles. I prefer mine out of a can. Couple years back one of my dogs got in some broken glass in woods while hunting grouse. Had to get stiches on 3 of her pads and cost me over $300. Cant stand litter bugs. Also would be nice if ohio had deposits on cans/bottles like some other states. It would sure make these toothless hillbillies think twice about throwing their bush bottle in a creek if they knew they could get a dime for it to go towards some wild irish rose.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

These broken bottles looked pretty old and would normally be under water. The only good thing about the low water is it really narrows down where the WB could be holding. I'll be back Monday morning with my flyrod if the water isnt too high. I've been out of town so Im not sure what kidn of rain we got, Pennsylvania got hammered yesterday.


----------

